

ISRO Indian Space Research Organization Sending 5 UK Satellites - mayukhgon
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/Countdown-begins-for-Isros-biggest-commercial-launch-PSLV-C28-to-lift-off-at-9-58pm-on-Friday/articleshow/47984595.cms

======
mayukhgon
I think it will be a great business for ISRO to send payloads as cost is much
lower in India.

------
gramanat
ISRO has come a long way. It does not function like a typical govt
organization.

